# Being a piano beginner again



## Lamandra

Hello,

From the age of 8 to 16 I had been playing the piano at an intermediate-advanced level. However, due to studies, relocation etc, I haven't played the piano for 15 whole years. Now, I want to start again and I am in a state worse than that of a beginner, because I know myself what I am doing wrong. What would be the best way to start practicing? Do you have any suggestions for easy but interesting pieces that I can use to remember at least some of my past skills?

Thanks,

Lamandra


----------



## maestro57

Good on you for taking up the piano again. I was in the exact same boat as you. However, I highly doubt you're "in a state worse than that of a beginner," because that would just be impossible if you reached an intermediate-advanced level. It's _almost_ like riding a bike, except that it will take a bit more patience and time to get back to where you were.

I re-started again by practicing scales, chords, and all the other good stuff you practice for for exams. Also, our best friends Hanon and Czerny are helpful. I knew there would be no way for me to open up one of the Beethoven piano sonata books and breeze through it. For a period, I stayed away from the difficult stuff I was playing in my prime and just focused on getting back up to snuff and playing fairly simple but enjoyable pieces.

Gradually, after about a year (mind you, I only put in about 15 - 30 minutes tops a day due to work and relationship), I got my "mojo" back.

I have every confidence in you to excel beyond your previous peak level!

And, welcome to the forum!


----------



## hreichgott

Hi Lamandra, welcome to the forum and welcome back to piano 

Maybe ease back in with one old favorite piece that you played before, not the hardest thing you ever played but something you loved that you could play comfortably; one new working piece that you are excited about (maybe by a composer you always wanted to try?); and a book of easier pieces by assorted composers that you can read through easily.

If you share a bit about what music you like, it will be easier to make specific recommendations  
Here in no particular order are some of my favorite intermediate-advanced repertoire
Haydn, sonata in E minor Hob. XVI:47
Granados, Valses poeticos
Mozart, fantasy in D minor
Bach, any single movement from the English or French Suites
Debussy, first movement of Children's Corner
Grieg, Suite from Holberg's Time
Shostakovich, any one of the Preludes Op. 39
Chopin, any of the waltzes or mazurkas (some of the longer waltzes are a bit more difficult)


----------



## PetrB

hreichgott has provided you with a very good list of rep. HOWEVER, it is entirely possible that you are both mentally and physically rusty enough that you _may_ have to back up at least a little bit on difficulty level.

Top of the list of abstract advice is to be patient with yourself. Nothing quite like not only recalling what you had / could do, but also knowing very well what 'good' is when it comes to playing.

I had a rather lengthy (inexplicable even to myself) gap in later life, after playing from early childhood through to professional career. I was so stiff and out of practice that for part of one day, day one, for the first time since middle childhood I actually had to think about the key signature (I was / am a strong reader 

It got better pretty quickly, and along the way it was like being reminded of the lessons I took and the progression of improvement. _Here is a built-in advantage._ You've had enough lessons that when a little of the rust is off, you will be able to recall what came next in how to think of it, and physically what to do. [For me, a level was arrived at, for one moment I thought 'good' then the next correction or improvement came back in memory, as if I'd had a complete and informative lesson and gotten it in one second. Back to it then, with that new goal and other technical reminder in head and hand.]

The rate of how this will progress I think is proportionate to how long you studied and played. The more in your memory, rusty as it is, the more you have to retrieve and the more quickly you will be able to retrieve it.

If anything does not seem to be going reasonably well (work, but patience) then I would not hesitate to spend the money on yourself to find a teacher for, at the least, a few consults, or lessons, once a month, twice a month, or the "can I call and make an appointment with you from time to time" type of arrangement.

I think I am less a pedagogue (in knowing intermediate material thoroughly) than is Ms. Reichgott, but someone here will be happy to direct you to that, whether it is a bit more fundamental, or to continue forward.

Patience, work, and I hope of course you enjoy it again. If you never play for anyone else, it is not just self-entertainment: I'll be bold or arrogant enough to say it is actually good for you, psychically and physically. (Dr. Apollo and all that


----------



## Lamandra

Nice to find you all here! Your advice is very helpful and has given me courage. I will agree with all of you that above all patience will be needed. Maestro57 and PetrB it is very encouraging to know that you have gone through the same phase and made it! Hreichgott thank you for your extremely helpful suggestions, it is good to have something in hand to start with, it fortifies my determination. After reading your post I remembered how much I enjoyed playing Bach and Chopin, so I might start with two pieces of theirs. And of course practicing scales and chords would not be bad -- I have to get to remember all of them (I am embarrassed to confess I have forgotten most of that stuff). As about Czerny, hm, I might try some weeks later. I will keep you posted with my progress, thank you again for your help.


----------



## onlinepianox

I just want to wish you lack with new start.
As someone already said start with practicing some easier scales and chords.Maybe you can take few classes just to recall your past skills


----------



## Frasier

Yes, good luck and bests. An idea is to start and end each practice session with something you can play reasonably well. It makes it more of a pleasure. And think about exercises you can do for finger independence and strengthening away from the keyboard.


----------

